
Ansible ppa is serving incorrect version of ansible - mbushey
https://github.com/ansible/ansible/issues/55968
======
mbushey
Installing via pip gives the exact same version miss-match. Installing via git
clone and running `source ./hacking/env-setup` gets a modern version
(2.9.0.dev0) running.

------
bifrost
Well hello supply chain problems! Shouldn't this have triggered a signature
error?

